# How to get rid of tear stains?



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Any suggestions on what to use for tear stains? Can you stop it completely or do I have to wipe their eyes every day? I was at my pet store and the lady said they have stuff that you put in their food and it help stop it. Has anyone heard of or used anything like that?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has a brown head but her eyes do cry a lot. I just wash her face a couple of times a day. I know they have special eye wipes at the petstore but I just use a facecloth and warm water.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no one thing that is100% efective. some people change food, other only give filtered water. some use wipes or topical treatments or a food adative. 

some things only work for so long then stop working. most dogs tent to have tear staining for life and the owner just maneges it any way they can.


----------

